# LOOK pro bib shorts $75



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I just got a new catalog in the mail from Nashbar and they were in it. They look pretty decent. I ordered two pairs to try them out. If they blow...ebay it baby! There is also a 10% off coupon on the back making them $68


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

As a follow up on the purchase. They were $67 with the discount coupon. The shorts have a good comfortable chamois. Cut is good, and fabric quality is good. I would compare overall construction and materials to a Giordana bib short. They are cut on the small side of advertised sizes. I bought a medium and a large and the large fit much more comfortably.


----------



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

How is the chamois with respect to comfort and quality? Any chance you could post a picture of them? I would suspect that LOOK provides quality clothing like their frames? Seems like a great deal for the $$$.


----------

